# Spoke question - Pillar vs CX-Rays



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

This is a weight question, but that forum doesn't get much traffic so I thought I might get a better response here since a lot of builder hang out in the wheel forum. (I tried finding a website for Pillar spokes, but no suck luck.)

What the weight difference is between Pillar steel bladed spokes and Sapim CX-Rays. 44 total spokes = ?? weight difference??

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

If you are talking about the butted aero spokes, they are about the same weight as CX-Rays.

http://www.pillarspoke.com/comparison.asp?num=3


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thanks for the link*



rruff said:


> If you are talking about the butted aero spokes, they are about the same weight as CX-Rays.
> 
> http://www.pillarspoke.com/comparison.asp?num=3


That link is what I was looking for.......
Sapim CX-Rays 260mm are 4.4g each
Pillar Aero 260mm are 6.5g each

so for a 44 spoke wheelset - difference is 93 grams

Michael


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

93g of rotating weight. That's gotta be like 8 pounds, right?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

PS my cx-rays work well. Can't say the same about the carbon r-sys spokes.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*CX-Rays*



iliveonnitro said:


> PS my cx-rays work well. Can't say the same about the carbon r-sys spokes.


Agree, pretty much if I can help it all my wheels have been built with CX-Ray spokes and after several wheelsets and many year finally had one break on me last month. 
....anyway the reason I was asking is my current set of carbon clinchers I had built using CX-Rays. The mfg just sent me their 2010 proto wheels to test out and they were built with Pillar Aero steel spokes....and the weight of the wheelset is about 200 grams heavier than my current set so I wanted to know how much of that weight was coming from the difference in spokes.


----------

